

Tips on How to A/B Test - maclover
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2223888/23-Tips-on-How-to-AB-Test-Like-a-Badass

======
aviswanathan
Great resource. Something that's worked well for me is optimizing landing
pages based on the prior page after thorough A/B testing. For example, we
determined that most visits through Facebook/Twitter were by teenagers, so we
optimized the landing page to appeal to college and high school students with
relatable imagery. For visits from affiliate publishers or search, we
optimized our landing page with a more general value prop. Etc.

~~~
maclover
thanks avis. and yeah totally agree with making unique landing pages based on
traffic. good tip :)

------
norkakn
Where is 0: use optimizely and don't reinvent the wheel?

